# Photos of my Multies



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

Two years ago, I started my colony of shell-dwelling _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ cichlids with 6 fish in a 10G tank. Once the fish matured and began spawning, the colony quickly outgrew the 10G. About a year ago, I moved my 18 adults to a 29G tank and continued to raise the fry that I couldn't catch in the 10G. Once they were big enough, I sold those fry to a really great local fish store that specializes in cichlids.

Currently, have 18 adults in the 29G and over 30 small fry. Here are some photos of them in their home:

The whole tank:


















Showing off:




































I managed to get a blurry shot of one of the tiny fry:









My LFS had lots of rocks on sale during boxing day, so I picked up some nice ones. I'm still trying to decide how to arrange them in the tank. I included a bottle of test solution for size reference:

Lava rock:









Green/purple slate:


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great set of pics 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

really nice pics, great looking fish


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They look fantastic MC. Are those shots with your new lights in??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Some great shots there.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> They look fantastic MC. Are those shots with your new lights in??


Thanks, Cid! Yep, these are with my new bulbs: 6700K and Actinic.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

I added the new rocks to the tank today and moved the existing decor around a little bit.

Any feedback on how it could look better would be appreciated.


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful shots and fish! Great job!


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Your tank looks amazing! If you wanted you could put slate on top of two rock about 4-6 inches apart from eachother to form a cavelike structure. Not sure if you'd like that idea though.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice pics!
Some day I'll get my shellies  They've been on my "want list" for years but it seems like every time I'm ready, something alse comes up and I either have to cut back tanks or use the planned tank for something else!


----------

